# Slovenian: no fear



## gilgwendo

Hi everyone, I am looking for a translation in *slovenian* of "no fear". It's for a tattoo that would be just "no fear" in english, as a simple term, a general expression (that could be basically an exclamation). 

My try : "ne bojiš"

Or maybe "ne poznam strahu" would fit here. 


Thanks for the help.

Gwendo


----------



## bibax

"ne bojiš *se*" = "you don't fear"
"ne poznam strahu" = "I know no fear"

My attempt:

"noben strah" = "no fear"
"ni *se* treba bati" = "no need to fear"


----------



## itreius

bibax said:


> "ni treba bati" = "no need to fear"



That should probably be _ni *se* treba bati_.

_Brez strahu_ - without fear, fearless


----------



## gilgwendo

Thank you vry much for your answers. 

I'm actually thinking of this word as a noun not as an adjectif, as if it was written on a t-shirt, or like a tittle of book, simply saying "there is no fear" (not talking precisely about something or somebody).

Also, what about "neustrašen" ? and "ni govora" ?

Is "noben strah" the best translation ?


----------



## bibax

itreius said:


> That should probably be _ni *se* treba bati_.


Yes, IMHO the verb "bati *se*" (to fear, to be affraid) is reflexive in all Slavic languages.

Another word order: "ni treba se bati"

In any case, wait for a native Slovenian.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

itreius said:


> That should probably be _ni *se* treba bati_.
> 
> _Brez strahu_ - without fear, fearless




*
Brez strahu* is what I immediately thought of when I saw the original post.



gilgwendo said:


> Thank you vry much for your answers.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of this word as a noun not as an adjectif, as if it was written on a t-shirt, or like a tittle of book, simply saying "there is no fear" (not talking precisely about something or somebody).
> 
> Also, what about "neustrašen" ? and "ni govora" ?



*Neustrašen* (or *neustrašna* is you're a female), which literally means "fearless," would also work but, yes, it's an adjective. *Ni govora* merely means "no way" or "not a chance."



gilgwendo said:


> Is "noben strah" the best translation ?



No, that doesn't work at all. *Noben* means "no" in the sense of "none" (*noben človek* = no person, no one); you can't use it in this context.



bibax said:


> Another word order: "ni treba se bati".



This word order is a bit awkward, especially without a subject or a clause following it. *Ni se treba bati*, on the other hand, is both grammatical and idiomatic, but it doesn't really fit in with what gilgwendo is trying to convey.

However, *Ne poznam strahu* (= I know no fear) is appropriate. I can certainly imagine this being used on a T-shirt.


----------



## bibax

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *Noben* means "no" in the sense of "none" (*noben človek* = no person, no one); you can't use it in this context.


How to say "no fear" in Slovenian? In Czech it is "žádný strach", in Russian "никако́й страх".

For example:
Problems? No fear, not here!
Problémy? Žádný strach, ne tady!
Проблемы? Никакой страх, не здесь!

And what about infinitive? Never to fear.

 "nikdar/nikoli se ne bati" or "nikdar/nikoli ne se bati" ???
 (Cz "nikdy se nebát", Ru "никогда не бояться")


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

bibax said:


> How to say "no fear" in Slovenian? In Czech it is "žádný strach", in Russian "никако́й страх".
> 
> For example:
> Problems? No fear, not here!
> Problémy? Žádný strach, ne tady!
> Проблемы? Никакой страх, не здесь!



In all these cases, I'd use *brez strahu *(= without fear).

As a more literal translation of the above,* noben strah* doesn't work at all, while *nobenega strahu *is grammatical but not really idiomatic as a stand-alone phrase. For instance, you could say, *Nobenega strahu nisem čutil *(= I felt no fear), but using just *nobenega strahu* in the context described above isn't natural.



bibax said:


> And what about infinitive? Never to fear.
> 
> "nikdar/nikoli se ne bati" or "nikdar/nikoli ne se bati" ???
> (Cz "nikdy se nebát", Ru "никогда не бояться")



The first one is fine grammatically (the second one is not), but it's not really idiomatic. It's just too awkward for a catchy slogan. Its imperative equivalent -- *nikoli se ne boj* -- is far more natural.


----------



## Irbis

Possible is also "nič strahu" instead of "noben(ega) strah(u)", but "brez strahu" sounds better.


----------



## gilgwendo

Thank you very much to you all, especially *TriglavNationalPark*, all those explanations are completely clear to me and very useful. I love your language ! 

Thanks again everybody


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

It's our pleasure, gilgwendo.


----------



## Duya

Just now I recalled the song "Ni upanja, ni strahu" (1987) by Slovene alter/electronic band _Borghesia_. You can easily find it on YouTube; it's a rather dark piece. It is translated to English as "No hope, no fear", and -- as I recall -- the motif is the saying "those who have no hope have nothing to fear" or like (perhaps inspired by the Kazantsakis's epitaph). 

Now, I don't know about grammar intricacies behind the construct "ni strahu"...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Duya said:


> Just now I recalled the song "Ni upanja, ni strahu" (1987) by Slovene alter/electronic band _Borghesia_. You can easily find it on YouTube; it's a rather dark piece. It is translated to English as "No hope, no fear", and -- as I recall -- the motif is the saying "those who have no hope have nothing to fear" or like (perhaps inspired by the Kazantsakis's epitaph).
> 
> Now, I don't know about grammar intricacies behind the construct "ni strahu"...



*Ni strahu* is fine grammatically. It means "there's no fear" and is equivalent to *brez strahu*.


----------

